# The Curator Café & Kitchen, Totnes



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

First visit to this gem of a café today. They create a fresh blend of espresso from their single estate coffees every day. Run by real Italians, excellent coffee, great biscotti and cakes. Upstairs is a "modern osteria", which we have yet to visit, but the menu looks delicious.

If you're ever down this way, it's worth a visit!

http://www.thecurator.co.uk/


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I wouldn't go to a cafe with the such a wanky and pretentious name.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

The food at curator is great but the coffee for me is a let down. They're selling point behind it, is that it's wood roasted in Italy and they come up with a new blend every day. Despite the white eagle and mythos setup the coffee just tastes bitter and uninteresting. It's well designed inside and one of the most popular places in Totnes.

Struggling to understand why the name is pretentious though.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

@Tewdric - suit yourself, what a strange comment to make.

@unoll - I had a single shot espresso, which was rather good. Maybe today's blend was better? I'll take one for the team and try a few more soon.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to hear their coffee works for you. For me it's all too heavilly roasted. If you're after other places (sort of) near dartmoor check out Hutong in Plymouth or Camper, March and Devon coffee in Exeter. Not too far in Launceston you have Liberty which is easily the best in these parts. Where are you in Dartmoor?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tewdric said:


> I wouldn't go to a cafe with the such a wanky and pretentious name.


not one for the "Curatorial experience" then


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

unoll said:


> Glad to hear their coffee works for you. For me it's all too heavilly roasted. If you're after other places (sort of) near dartmoor check out Hutong in Plymouth or Camper, March and Devon coffee in Exeter. Not too far in Launceston you have Liberty which is easily the best in these parts. Where are you in Dartmoor?


Never heard of the Hutong, I'll check it out! And if I ever venture into Launceston, I'll remember to try the Liberty.

I'm at the South end of the moors, between Ivybridge and South Brent. We're getting our house blend (half espresso, half decaf) roasted by Owens Coffee in Ermington.

Are you going to the SW Coffee Festival at Powderham Castle in August? Maybe we ought to have a "South West Coffee Forums" meetup there? I wonder how many of us are down this way.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

What's the name of the cafe you're opening? Where exactly between ivy and South Brent? Personally not a fan of Owens but if their coffee represents what you want to serve then that's great. If you have chance to reconsider maybe look at other nearby roasters such as Crankhouse, Roastworks, Crediton, Yallah and Littlestone.

Might head to the sw coffee fest but there seems to be too few exhibitors and not much going on, I think for the ticket price it's a bit of a let down.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

"House blend" is for domestic use only. Running a café sounds like far too hard work!


----------

